

Opera 10.50 for one week - Summary - vladocar
http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/03/opera-1050-for-one-week-summary.html

======
uptown
We use Opera internally at my company because up until recently it was the
only browser capable of keeping up with the realtime portfolio screens we
render. With that said, both Chrome and Safari have improved their performance
to the point where Opera may not be a requirement. I still think Microsoft
should buy Opera and become standards-compliant overnight.

------
robin_reala
Not convinced by the Linux comparison. The biggest thing about Linux (in
comparison to the major competitors at least) is that I can dig into the guts
and fix any bugs I find there. I can do this with Gecko and Webkit based
browsers but this simply isn’t the case with Opera.

------
stcredzero
_They bought have Scandinavian origins, bought have small market share,
passionate community support, Linux have problem with drivers Opera with
plugins_

both?

~~~
vladocar
I just correct that thank you!

